# Dragon Guy



## oldhippy (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2015)

I can NEVER get this close to these!


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks old friend. Getting down to get the shot was easy. Getting up, well I just say it wasn't pretty.  Later Ed


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 22, 2015)

These are great!  I can sympathize with the whole getting down and back up issue.  I've got bad knees and it's not fun!

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------

